# Update on the border.



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I was in a briefing yesterday where the Yuma station chief addressed his "troops" (Border Patrol agents). The station chief is essentially equivalent to a military battalion commander, in charge of about 500 agents. He sees all the intelligence reports for the sector he supervises, of course.

Yesterday he reported that he'd gone back and looked at the 2005 alien numbers and compared them to the same 2006 period (July 29 - September 15). Apprehensions and entries are down a full 80%! He gave the National Guard presence here complete credit for the drop.

He explained how the Guard presence provides a two-fold advantage here. The first is the obvious deterrent effect of having teams of four soldiers visibly stationed every quarter or half mile along the border. There's no effort to conceal the observation posts, hoping that high profile deployments of armed soldiers will basically scare away the less-dedicated Mexicans.

The second advantage is that, by strategically placing the Guard teams, the station chief is able to funnel determined border crossers (usually led by human smugglers - "coyotes") into certain routes. Along these routes, teams of well-armed Border Patrol agents, often led by Special Response Team members, await the movement of aliens. When the groups come through these areas, the agents pounce and arrest them. Smugglers are held and prosecuted rather than immediately deported.

This makes border crossing much more difficult. This has led to an unfortunate upsurge in violence here on the border, as the coyotes get angry that the livelihood is being seriously affected. Several agents have been pelted (some in the head) by large groups of rock throwers. One agent recently shot and killed a Mexican who hit him on the head with a large rock (good job, agent!). There have been a few "banzai charges," where very large groups of aliens attempt to overwhelm a smaller number of agents. The smugglers in vehicles are more willing to make a run for it, leading to things like the big rollover crash a few weeks ago, that killed 11 aliens.

Lastly, the coyotes are becoming more and more willing to shoot it out with agents. Fortunately, BP training is excellent and the agents have good weapons. BP agents in the southwest are really the last of the old-time gunslingers, and fortunately the smugglers are mainly unskilled rabble. The Guardsmen who directly replaced agents in non-enforcement jobs, have also contributed to this effort, since the station chief now has more agents on each shift he can deploy for these interdiction efforts.

Anyway, it's good that the Guard is making a difference and able to really help our brothers and sisters in the Border Patrol, and by extension, America.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike for the update and the great news! 
If they are going to push anything on the National News, this is what affects all Americans, and what I WANT to hear! Not who's doing who in Follywood!

Are you listening News Guys? Hello, is there anybody out there?


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for doing what you do. 
:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Blastard said:


> Thanks for doing what you do.
> :smt1099


Same here. Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks a million from here Mike, and tell the troops we pray for them and their safty often. Good Job.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update Mike!!! Keep up the good work, its appreciated!!!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike.. That is very good news. I just hope the politcians don't see this as enough. We still must put up the fence..

W


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Mike.....

May I repost your first post on another site? Many are concerned about the border and this is positive news.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Hey Mike.....
> 
> May I repost your first post on another site? Many are concerned about the border and this is positive news.


Sure. I'd appreciate it if you don't use my logon name, though. I get enough requests for free holsters as it is!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Thanks Mike.. That is very good news. I just hope the politcians don't see this as enough. We still must put up the fence..
> 
> W


Guardsmen are hard at work building fences, installing lighting, and building other tactical infrastructure like roads, every single day down here (including every weekend). They did it through the 120 degree heat of summer - and I sure don't envy guys welding in that heat while dressed in coveralls and protective gear - and they'll continue until the job is done.

It is, however, something of a myth that we need a fence or wall the entire length of the border. There are remote areas that are better handled with things like motion sensors and ground radar, with response by ground vehicles or air assets.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Sure. I'd appreciate it if you don't use my logon name, though. I get enough requests for free holsters as it is!


Thanks done deal, no names.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for doing your part!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Mike, I would also like to post that info in another forum. No problems with not using your screen name or real name.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> ...There are remote areas that are better handled with things like motion sensors and ground radar, with response by ground vehicles or air assets.


Or claymores and bouncing Betty's.	:smt077


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Or claymores and bouncing Betty's.	:smt077


You forgot perhana in the Rio Grande. :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Way to go Mike and the dedicted agents protecting our country !! :smt1099

Have a very serious question...

Do you know about what's going on with those two agents who got convicted of a rash of charges for doing their jobs when they shot an illegal (an illegal who was later arrested again with a van full of drugs)...I've heard all kind of BS like you guys aren't allowed to chase or shoot, these guys got railroaded, etc. I think they strung them up on federal charges and human rights violations. From what I heard they kept piling on charges cause they wanted the guys to give in and plea but they wouldn't and so to save face they had to go to trial, some guy trying to make a name for himself etc. Seemed like a mis-carriage of justice. Two guys doing a great job for us and now are facing years of prison. :smt076

EDIT: Found a couple links to what I was speaking of...

http://www.justicefortheborderpatrol.com/news.html

http://www.cnsnews.com/ViewCulture.asp?Page=/Culture/archive/200609/CUL20060908a.html


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> You forgot perhana in the Rio Grande. :mrgreen:


Those perhana better grow legs because that water is not very wet most of the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks......................and nuke 'em :smt011


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello, sir, and as the others have said, thanks so much for your efforts and those of our law enforcement and military personnel on the border. You are appreciated by more than you know, I'd bet.

Best.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Way to go Mike and the dedicted agents protecting our country !! :smt1099
> 
> Have a very serious question...
> 
> ...


I don't know much beyond what you can read on those links. My personal opinion (NOT that of the National Guard) is that these guys are really getting the shaft in the name of political correctness. This also seems to be the majority opinion of the agents I've talked to about it. It really sucks when good men do not get the support they need to get the job done. All I can say is write letters, send faxes and email, make phone calls and generally deluge congress with complaints about this prosecution (or persecution).

On the other hand, the station chiefs where I work have been supportive of the agents in our sector who have had to use force (up to and including deadly force).

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I was hoping to hear it wasn't impacting moral or making agents second guess themselves. Sounds like everything where you're at is A-OK. Good to hear your report. :smt1099


----------

